# Fluval Fx5



## doctorbaked (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys

i want to get the most out of my filter. does anybody have this filter (fx5) and whats the media set up?
ive got 13 reds in a 4f by 2f by 2f, 125g. the tank is running good but... would like to make some changes
with the media.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Run the filter with the foam wrapped around the trays and just fill each individual try with as much bio media as possible


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

leave the foam and fill all the trays with fluval BioMax


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

x2 and x3 works great.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm one of those who pulled the foam and filled that area with more media and put a prefilter sponge in the intake guard. Works for me plus I was able to add so much more media, though do what works for you, if you want to try removing the foam or only half of it leave the bottom most on since the water travels threw the bottom tray's foam first.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

doctorbaked said:


> hey guys
> 
> i want to get the most out of my filter. does anybody have this filter (fx5) and whats the media set up?
> ive got 13 reds in a 4f by 2f by 2f, 125g. the tank is running good but... would like to make some changes
> with the media.


Left the foam on the sides and filled all 3 trays with Seachem Matrix bio. seems to be doing great!


----------

